# Hello!!



## PazOtis (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi, I have a love for all animals and just recently got a pair of mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------

